# " Side by Side" .......Double nester



## N2TORTS (Oct 15, 2014)

Don't see this too often!......


----------



## G-stars (Oct 15, 2014)

Awesome. Seriously is that the only thing your tortoises do?


— Gus


----------



## leigti (Oct 15, 2014)

There must be a least one other thing they do


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm really jealous! lucky you!


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 15, 2014)

G-stars said:


> Awesome. Seriously is that the only thing your tortoises do?
> 
> 
> — Gus


 Well......" Come to Pappa" .....is heard quiet often .....


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 15, 2014)

leigti said:


> There must be a least one other thing they do


 *BINGO*.....


----------



## wellington (Oct 15, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> Well......" Come to Pappa" .....is heard quiet often .....


BAHAHAHAHA too funny


----------



## wellington (Oct 15, 2014)

So cute, bff's even having their babies together. Hey, do you think they planned it that way


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 15, 2014)

N2 dude how many eggs you got in the incubator now?


----------



## G-stars (Oct 15, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> N2 dude how many eggs you got in the incubator now?



If I had that many I would have lost count. 


— Gus


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 15, 2014)

G-stars said:


> If I had that many I would have lost count.
> 
> 
> — Gus


i wish i had that many torts!


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 16, 2014)

G-stars said:


> If I had that many I would have lost count.
> 
> 
> — Gus


Well......you guys are correct .....I stopped counting...but well over 150. Now the key part is to get them to hatch ...




was up till 11:30pm digging these gals eggs up .....


----------



## kathyth (Oct 16, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> Well......" Come to Pappa" .....is heard quiet often .....



What a crack up! You have some lucky boys!! I'm sure the ladies would disagree.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 17, 2014)

leigti said:


> There must be a least one other thing they do


Oh my gosh, I cracked up so bad!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 21, 2014)

~ I love when that happens!


----------

